# Let's Plays - Schaut ihr sie?



## fac3l3ss (28. Mai 2011)

Ich wüsste gerne, ob die User hier im Forum LPs überhaupt schauen und welche.
Ich mache ja selber welche :p
Für die, die nicht wissen, was LPs sind; es sind kommentierte Walktroughs, sucht am besten mal selbst bei YT nach "Let's Play german" und seht selbst.

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (28. Mai 2011)

Ich schaue eigentlich keine


----------



## Resax (28. Mai 2011)

unter welchem namen machst du denn lp´s??
vll kenn ich dich ja sogar und schau dich regelmäßig an


----------



## jensi251 (28. Mai 2011)

Wieso keine Umfrage?

Der: http://www.youtube.com/user/fac3l3ssLPs?

Ich schaue immer Blackhandcommando.


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Mai 2011)

Also schaue gerne m4xfps, friseur etc. also die ganze Germantators Crew halt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Mai 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Wieso keine Umfrage?
> 
> Der: YouTube - ‪Kanal von fac3l3ssLPs‬‏
> 
> Ich schaue immer Blackhandcommando.


 Weil ich keine machen kann!
Wenn ein Mod Lust hat, kann er sie gerne erstellen.
Ich finde aber, dass man keine braucht.
Ich schaue zufällig gerade BHC 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## jensi251 (28. Mai 2011)

Außerdem noch Germanletsfail (play), aber in letzter Zeit kaum noch. Ist zu kommerziell geworden.


----------



## jensi251 (28. Mai 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Weil ich keine machen kann!
> Wenn ein Mod Lust hat, kann er sie gerne erstellen.
> Ich finde aber, dass man keine braucht.
> Ich schaue zufällig gerade BHC
> ...


 
Fallout New Vegas Set#10?


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Mai 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Fallout New Vegas Set#10?


 Genau 

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## jensi251 (28. Mai 2011)

habe das gestern Abend schon angeguckt.

ich habe NV schon durch (die Mainquests).


----------



## kero81 (28. Mai 2011)

Ich schaue mir welche an wenn ich etwas über das Spiel wissen will bevor ich es kaufe. Hab gerne Fearzone.TV geguckt. Fand die immer richtig gut und ziemlich lustig.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2011)

Nur wenn sie bei Homerj mal dazwischengeraten


----------



## Sandy Bridge Sparer (28. Mai 2011)

@*fac3l3ss Deine Lps sind gar nicht schlecht, weiter so

*


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Mai 2011)

Sandy Bridge Sparer schrieb:


> @*fac3l3ss Deine Lps sind gar nicht schlecht, weiter so
> 
> *


 Danke, aber das ist nicht der Werbe-Threadt für mich ^^

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Borkenkaefer (28. Mai 2011)

Bis jetzt noch nie geschaut. Zum Spiel kennen lernen ganz nett.


----------



## Heli-Homer (29. Mai 2011)

Ich bin ein begeisterter let's play schauer.
Immoment gucke ich am liebsten bei bennibanny5 rein. Ist ein mehr oder weniger neueinsteiger aber seine videos sind bestens kommentiert und auf hohem niveau. Immer wieder lustig ihm beim spielen zu zusehen.
Die uhrgesteine alá homerj sind natürlich auch vertreten


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (29. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich finde die Lets Plays ziemlich witzig, hab aber erst Videos zu zwei Zocks gesehen (Bulletstorm und Minecraft).

Gronkh heisst derjenige und ist gar nicht so schlecht.

Wollte wissen, was es mit Minecraft auf sich hat. Da bin ich auf die LP-Videos gestoßen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iTjFe8WpD7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## _chris_ (29. Mai 2011)

Ja ich schau auch let's plays zu vielen Spielen, aber aktuell nur zu Minecraft von EintopfLinse und Gronkh .


----------



## Lan_Party (29. Mai 2011)

Gronkh ist auch echt gut.  FZ.TV auch  ach es gibt so viele


----------



## s|n|s (30. Mai 2011)

Ich schaue nur:

1) Spiele, die ich selbst nicht spiele, weil a) nicht für PC b) man kann nicht alle Spiele kaufen c) ich die Spiele sehen will, aber nicht selbst zocken (zB Horror)
2) Nur Darksydephil. Aktueller yt-channel: dspgaming


----------



## amdfreak (3. Juni 2011)

Die LP's von Gronkh sind echt gut


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (3. Juni 2011)

Jau, da hatte ich richtig viel Glück. Hab mir dieses Jahr das erste mal LPs angeguckt und wollte eben Minecraft kennenlernen.

Da bin ich gleich auf Gronkh gestoßen und hab auch keine anderen angeguckt. Bis der Thread hier eröffnet wurde.

Muss aber sagen, dass ich nur Gronkh mag. (Sorry an alle anderen  ). Er ist der einzige, bei dem sich keine Langeweile breit macht, wenn man ihn guckt. Liegt auch viel an der Klangfarbe seiner Stimme und der Dialekt. Bei seinen Bulletstorm LPs wusste ich nie, ob die Stimme ingame ist oder Gronkh selbst.


----------



## Aufpassen (3. Juni 2011)

Homerj SC2 only. ;p


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Juni 2011)

Ich muss mal etwas als YTber zu dem ganzen Gronkh-Zeug sagen:
Sicher, er ist auf keinen Fall schlecht oder nicht gut, er super, ich schaue ja selbst bei ihm momentan Minecraft  (aber DA2 ist auch bei ihm langweilig)
Nur ist er mir zu "groß" - die Chance, von ihm ein Antwortskommentar zu bekommen oder von ihm gelesen zu werden, ist gegen 0%; das gefällt mir übrigens bei allen großen LPern nicht.
Man achte auf die Kommentarzahlen o0
Ich lese auch immer so n00b-Kommentare, wie z.B. "gronk, kanst du mir dien texsture pack geben? ich gebe es auch keinen weitr!1111" : D


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MasterFreak (8. Juni 2011)

Gronkh geht und Ranzratte is auch ganz cool ^^


----------



## jensi251 (9. Juni 2011)

Ich gucke im Moment kaum noch.


----------



## Ossus (10. Juni 2011)

Die guck ich mir regelmäßig an:

Aligator1024:
YouTube - ‪Kanal von Aligator1024‬‏

BlackhandCommando:
YouTube - ‪Kanal von BlackHandCommando‬‏

FearZoneTV:
YouTube - ‪Kanal von FearZoneTV‬‏

FreeMibu:
YouTube - ‪Kanal von FreeMibu‬‏

Hallowed1986:
YouTube - ‪Kanal von Hallowed1986‬‏

Meine Favouriten sind Hallowed und Ali. 
BlackHand war einer meiner ersten LP'er die ich mir angeschaut habe.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. Juni 2011)

Gronkhs let's plays sind eigentlich immer ein Highlight, gerade wenn er sowas wie "Gartensimulator 2010" zockt.

SalazarLP geht auch, obwohl einem manchmal sein kontinuierliches Geschwafel auf den Sack geht..


----------



## ChaoZ (16. Juni 2011)

Ich schaue eine ganze Reihe, auch Englische:
-> Pwngy
Youtube.com/user/thepwngeblog
-> m4xFPS
nicht unbedingt ein LPer, macht aber trotzdem Videos über viele Spiele.
-> Gronkh
Aktuell nicht mehr, hab sein Mincraft LP bis Folge 200 verfolgt.
-> SlyFox
Youtube.com/user/xxslyfoxhoundxx
-> Farewell2912

Zählen auch Kommentatoren? Wenn ja, dann noch Underserial, Dr. Kaboom, CommanderKrieger, 50huz, SeaNanners. ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juni 2011)

m4xfps und Gronkh sind die besten.


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juni 2011)

So, hier liste ich mal alle wirklich empfehlenswerten Kanäle auf, natürlich meiner Meinung nach...:


- *BlackHandCommando*
Er war der erste LPer, denn ich auf YT sah.
Und sein Kanaltitel sagt eigentlich schon alles aus - "Freude an der Arbeit lässt das Werk trefflich geraten."
Mein persöhnlicher Favorit, allerdings lädt er momentan nur 1h(eine Stunde ) Parts hoch und ist dafür für manche einfach zu lang.

Empfehlenswerte LPs:
- Fallout 3 + Addons (Er hat ALLE gemacht, das resultiert in 381 Parts  )
- Fallout New Vegas
- Starcraft 2

- *Aligator1024*
Ein super LPer, der aber momentan mit dem Kanal "iBlali" ein wenig kommerziell wird; Außerdem hat er seine LPs gerade pausiert.

Empfehlenswerte LPs:
- Half Life 2
- Portal 2
- Portal 2 CoOp mit Hallowed1986
- Half Life Source (läuft + pausiert)

- *DasMirkoLP*
Ein LPer, der in seinen LPs eine gewisse Ironie einbindet, man muss es selber gehört haben  ; dazu hat er Kaizo Mario durchgespielt!

Empfehlenswerte LPs:
- Kaizo Mario
- Kaizo Mario 2 (abgebrochen)
- Amnesia: The Dark Descent (läuft momentan)
- eig. alle : D




MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (16. Juni 2011)

Eigenwerbung... da bin ich immer sowas von sehr kritisch. Werde mir dein Zeugs heute nochmal anschauen.
Achja, einen Kanal und meine Leiblings-LPer hab ich vergessen:
GamingNeedzBrain
youtube.de/user/gamingneedzbrain 
Momentan haben die Jungs am laufen: Duke Nukem Forever, MW2 Spezialeinheit, Pokemon Schwarz und noch viel weiteres. Die Quali der Videos dort ist der Hammer. Die Jungs sind noch ziemlich neu.


----------



## Resax (16. Juni 2011)

mal ganz ehrlich der thread wurde von dir doch nur erstellt um deinen YT-Kanal bekannter zu machen


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juni 2011)

Resax schrieb:


> mal ganz ehrlich der thread wurde von dir doch nur erstellt um deinen YT-Kanal bekannter zu machen


 So, der Link ist weg...
Solche Anschuldigungen hasse ich.
Ich wollte hier über LPs reden, und da ich LPs mache, redet man auch über die, muss man aber nicht und wenn ich die in meinem Post meine verlinke, ist das so schlimm?


fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (16. Juni 2011)

Ein Link ist doch nicht schlimm... ob der Thread nun dafür erstellt wurde oder nicht, mir egal. Ich rede sehr gerne über LPs und LPer.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Juni 2011)

Underserial ist auch ein super Kommentator genauso wie Pactain bzw. Mr. Pactain


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (16. Juni 2011)

> So, der Link ist weg...


Mach doch den Link wieder rein. Ist doch vollkommen schnurz, ob da dein Kanal auch noch dabei steht. Es sind schon so viele aufgezählt worden.
Man sollte nicht so kleinkariert sein. Link rein. 

@ChaoZ: Genau so sieht's aus!

Übrigens finde ich die LPs über den Duke von Gronkh grad richtig geil!


----------



## DarkMo (18. Juni 2011)

anderen beim spielen zuschauen is doch öde. vermittelt eh kein wirkliches spielgefühl. aber vllt is das heutzutage der demo ersatz ^^ also mir geht das thema jedenfalls am poppes vorbei un ich hab bis vor diesem thread nichma was davon gewusst. aber gut, so yt-"parties" hass ich eh wie die pest (gehst auf ne b-day party zum bsp un alle hängen wie die lemminge vorm lappy un glotzen yt vids an -.-). ich bin da also vllt von vorn herein ein wenig negativ eingestellt 

zeigen die dinger dann wenigstens paar tricks un kniffe? dann wäre jedes bc2 video mit "versteckten" sniper positionen ja ein "LP" >< also atm is das für mich nur ein kunstbegriff ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Juni 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> zeigen die dinger dann wenigstens paar tricks un kniffe?


 Nicht immer aber einige geben Tipps. Sie reden auch über politische Themen das noch interessanter ist. Jedenfalls schaue ich mir LP´s an um zu schauen ob ich mir ein Spiel überhaupt kaufe oder nicht.


----------



## ChaoZ (18. Juni 2011)

Ein Let's Play ist ein kommentierter Walkthtrough. Dabei geht es garnicht so sehr um das Spiel, sondern um die Kommentare des Spielers. Das funktioniert gerade bei Spielen mit wenigen Cutscenes gut. Beispielsweise Borderlands oder Minecraft. Ich finde Let's Plays sehr unterhaltend, und schaue sie manchmal sogar lieber an als selbst das Spiel zu spielen.


----------



## ap0k. (18. Juni 2011)

> Ich finde Let's Plays sehr unterhaltend, und schaue sie manchmal sogar lieber an als selbst das Spiel zu spielen.



Ja stimmt. Auch wenn ich vor Fremdscharm manchmal es nicht aushalten kann.


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

SperrFeuer hat Recht GronkH ist der beste Gronkh for President


----------



## ChaoZ (20. Juni 2011)

Bockisch schrieb:
			
		

> SperrFeuer hat Recht GronkH ist der beste Gronkh for President



Sorry aber so ein Beitrag ist einfach nur Spam. Es wird weder eine Begründung angegeben, noch irgendein Spielraum für Diskussionen gelassen. Sowas liest man nicht gerne.

Mich interessiert momentan überhaupt kein Projekt von Gronkh. Ich verfolge allerdings das Dungeon Siege III LP von GermanLetsPlay, das Duke Nukem und das Assassin's Crees Brotherhood von GamingNeedzBrain und das SurvivalTwoGo Projekt von Pwngy und 7Bit.

Gibt es hier noch weitere Pwngy Fans?


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

schweig nn , Ich habe SperrFeuers ansichz vertreten nc


----------



## ChaoZ (20. Juni 2011)

Bockisch schrieb:
			
		

> schweig nn , Ich habe SperrFeuers ansichz vertreten nc



"schweig nn" xD 
Ne aber im Ernst, streng dich mal ein bisschen mehr an für deine Posts. Die sind sehr schwer zu lesen. 
Aber ich merke, was du für einer bist, daher Konversation von meiner Seite aus beendet.


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

ja nn wayned hart jedenfalls gronkh beste <3


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

ja nn wayned hart hauste


----------



## hobbinix (21. Juni 2011)

schau ich, aber lustig müssen sie sein, am besten zu spielen, die ich entweder schon durch hab oder nie spielen werde - coldmirrors lp zu harry potter and the deathly hallows z.b.


----------



## ChaoZ (21. Juni 2011)

Ich gucke sie sehr oft bei Spielen, die ich mir eigentlich kaufen würde, und lass es nach dem Let's Play. Ich bin zu anspruchsvoll für das Gameplay, nur die Story interessiert mich.


----------



## Own3r (21. Juni 2011)

Gronkhs Let's Plays sind wirklich super! Das Highlight jeden Tages 

Ich finde das LPs wirklich ein Demo Ersatz sind - dennoch schaue i h nur kurz rein, damit nicht schon alles verraten wird. 

Blackhandcommando ist auch sehr gut!


----------



## SanjiWhite (22. Juni 2011)

Blackhandcommando, Gronkh und Hallowed1986 sind meine lieblings LPer. 
Vor allem das Alice LP von Hallowed ist echt Top


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Juni 2011)

Ich bin momentan von dem Amnesia LP von DasMirkoLP angetan - höchste Auflösung und Fullscreen -> Man fühlt mit Mirko 
Ich muss das auch mal dringend spielen!


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Hier der aktuellste Teil! :
YouTube - ‪Let's Play Amnesia - 11 - Maschine mit Macken [German/BLIND]‬‏


----------



## Leandros (22. Juni 2011)

Ich find Lets Plays krass Langweilig und unsinnig. Warum soll ich anderen zugucken, wie sie Zocken und ******* Labern. 

Ich nutzte eher die interaktive Variante: Zocken und Teamspeak


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Juni 2011)

Gucke abends statt Fernsehen oft Emero oder Dekay..

Meiner Meinung der beste LPer (englisch, hat leider aufgehört )
ist/war L0rdVega.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2011)

Ich gucke mir meistens (offizielle) Gameplay Videos von kommenden Games an.


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juni 2011)

Langsam gehen mir die Gronkh Fans auf den Sack...
7Bit und TiBoss von SurvivalTwoGo zocken gerade Magicka, und da Gronkh ja so eine tolle Stimme hat (keine Ironie) und ein perfekter Synchronsprecher für jeden männlichen Mittelalter Charakter wäre, nennen sie Figuren die gesprochen werden immer Gronkh. Wenn ein Tutorial vorgelesen wird, wurde z.B. einmal gesagt "Oh jetzt kommt Gronkh wieder" Und alle Fans heulen deswegen natürlich in den Kommentaren rum wie Kinder die sie zu 60% auch sind. Man man man -.- Dabei ist das doch ein Kompliment, sarkastisch rübergebracht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juni 2011)

Ich kann da nur zustimmen.
Ein super Beispiel ist auch Clixoom!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juni 2011)

Er ist ja ein guter LPer und - möchte ich mal behaupten - der professionellste Deutschlands. Trotzdem ist es nicht berechtigt so... "fanboymäßig" zu sein. Aber seine Unterstützung durch die Fans ist echt krass.


----------



## jensi251 (27. Juni 2011)

Justgaming11 ist auch ein guter^^. 
bester Part ist minecraft#3. 




Tut mir leid, aber das musste einfach sein. 
Aber guckt es euch trotzdem mal an, dann habt ihr was zu lachen.


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juni 2011)

Nein zu schlecht


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Juni 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Nein zu schlecht


 Meinst du deinen Vorposter?
Falls ja, lies' dir doch nochmal den Beitrag durch 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## jensi251 (29. Juni 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du deinen Vorposter?
> Falls ja, lies' dir doch nochmal den Beitrag durch
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Genau. War ja nicht ernst gemeint. 
Am Besten ist diese kindersendung im Hintergrund bei circa 1:00


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Juni 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Genau. War ja nicht ernst gemeint.
> Am Besten ist diese kindersendung im Hintergrund bei circa 1:00


 YouTube - ‪Let's Play Minecraft [GERMAN] #3 Umfrage‬‏
Nur mal den Link posten, damit ihr nicht suchen müsst = )
Und hier auch was geiles: (ACHTUNG! Sound leise drehen und während das Video läuft langsam aufdrehen!!)
YouTube - ‪Let's Play Minecraft HöllenPortal erstellen‬‏


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## jensi251 (29. Juni 2011)

Genau da fängt es schon an. 
Ich meine einen Part drei der nur 5min höchstens geht.  Da ich mobil schreibe, kann ich leider nicht verlinken. 

Werde morgen mal den richtigen Part zeigen.


----------



## Vicblau (30. Juni 2011)

YouTube - ‪Kanal von ReviewGameX‬‏ hauptsächlich strategie spiele


----------



## rayon (2. Juli 2011)

Als ich auch mal ein bisschen in den "Minecraft- Hype" reinschnuppern wollte, bin ich auch auf Gronkh gestoßen, dabei wusste ich jedoch nichts von seiner Popularität. Seitdem verfolge ich einige seiner Videos. Entschuldigung, dass ich mich den "Gronkh-Fanboys" anschließe (Wobei ich keinesfalls die Art des Postens derer in diesem Thread unterstütze!) , jedoch dachte ich, dass es in diesem Thread um LPs geht und welche wir von wem gerne anschauen. Von daher kann ich sagen, das *ich* es mag, wenn jemand da ein Spiel spielt und nebenbei ein bisschen daherquatscht (auch Fachliches) und einen dabei auch mal zum Lachen bringt. Zudem gucke ich manchmal ein paar SC 2 LPs, wobei ich mich hierbei noch nicht auf einen bestimmten "Kommentator" festgelegt habe.

Allgemein zum Sinn von LPs: LPs ersetzen bei mir nicht das eigene Spielen! Sie dienen mir mehr zur Unterhaltung und zum Erlernen von (Zusatz-) Wissen über ein Spiel. Zudem gucke ich Lps zu einer Zeit in der ich gar nicht selber Spielen möchte!


----------



## BabaYaga (2. Juli 2011)

Also ich schau mir da keine Speziellen an.
Ich surfe nur nach LP's wenn es keine Demo vom Spiel gibt und ich mir aber trotzdem einen ordentlichen Eindruck dazu bilden möchte bzw. einfach um zu sehen ob das was für mich ist oder nicht.
Sowas hilft mir sehr bei der Kaufentscheidung. Wenn es mich dann noch immer interessiert wird es eh gekauft.
Ab und an habe ich so ein Video schon mal hergenommen um so extrem gut versteckte Items zu finden wo ich selber einfach nicht draufgekommen bin. (Passiert allerdings sehr selten gg).
Alles in Allem find ich's gut dass die Leute solche Videos machen, gerade eben weil man immer seltener Demos angeboten bekommt und man doch so schon einen sehr guten Einblick in die Materie bekommt


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (3. Juli 2011)

Moin

aktuell schaue ich keine mehr, für mich war der beste JustCheep, leider wurde dessen Kanal von hacker kiddies geklaut,
danach hatte er keinen richtigen Bock mehr.

Angefangen habe ich damit nur weil ich bei irgendnem Spiel nicht weiter kam und auf YT nen passendes vid mit der Lösung gefunden habe.
Da das ganze auch noch recht witzig kommentiert wurde habe ich mal geschaut was der noch so aufm Kanal hat, 
so kam eins zum anderen und ich habe regelmässig geschaut, besonders von spielen bei denen ich mir nicht sicher war obs lohnt
oder aber im grunde interessante Spiele die aber nix für meinen PC waren z.B. SC2.

Das nervigste überhaupt war übrigens als Fallout NV rauskam, auf jedem Kanal lief nur noch das, naja und Minecraft


----------



## COM48 (15. Juli 2011)

Hi,
Ich sehe mir meist ein Let's Play an, bevor ich ein Spiel kaufe, da ich mir damit einen guten Eindruck vom Spiel machen kann. Ansonsten eigentlich nicht, da ich die Games lieber selbst zocke und mir solche Videos die Überraschungen nehmen wenn ich das Spiel im Nachhinein spiele. 
MfG Com48


----------



## jensi251 (20. Juli 2011)

Momentan schaue ich sowas eher weniger.
Mir ist etwas die Lust vergangen.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (25. Juli 2011)

die einzigen "Lets-Play" die ich mal gesehen habe, waren von Final Fantasy 9. 
aber idR spiele ich lieber selbst, als anderen zuzusehen.


----------



## K-putt (31. Juli 2011)

Zurzeit schau ich die Let's Plays von Tobuscus ...
Ich könnte mich da immer bepissen vor lachen 

Seine kommentare sind meistens so dumm wie der Vater von Family Guy ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (1. August 2011)

Ich schaue Terraria von Pwngy, um mal in das Spiel hereinzukommen.


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Ich hab das bisher noch nie geschaut


----------



## K-putt (1. August 2011)

dann schau mal tobuscus 
englisch kenntnisse sollte man aber schon mitbringen ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2glj81n4W3g


----------



## Koyote (2. August 2011)

Nein, finde ich ziemlich sinnlos sich anzusehen wie jemand spielt


----------



## Re4dt (2. August 2011)

Ich schaue nur Gronkh seine LP's an. (Nur seine MC Lp's) 
Germanletsfail garnicht mehr da er nur noch aufs Geld fixiert ist und miserabel spielt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. August 2011)

Noimie schrieb:


> (...)


 Der ist ganz nice... Aber beim Video hätt ich vor der Tür gespeichert und immer das Schloss aufgebrochen 



Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich schaue nur Gronkh seine LP's an. (Nur seine MC Lp's)
> *Germanletsfail garnicht mehr da er nur noch aufs Geld fixiert ist und miserabel spielt.*


 Miserabel spielt? Das ist wayne, nicht jeder ist CSS-Pro und es geht um den Spaß! 
Aber ansonsten hast du vollkommen Recht,  für den deutschen Fail. Fremdschämen notFTW.
Illegal ist der BTW auch:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA7_rtjrJO8
(automatisch Klicks auf Werbung)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Vicblau (11. Januar 2013)

Reviewgamex mit Fokus auf Strategiespiele

ReviewGameX - Der Kanal für alle Strategie-Freunde - YouTube


----------



## Fexzz (11. Januar 2013)

Im Moment wieder mehr, ja. Hauptsächlich Dota 2 von Purge und Dwarf Fortress und Evil Genius von Gerugon. (Kleinerer Lets Player aber mit einer unglaublichen Stimme.)


----------



## Atomtoaster (11. Januar 2013)

Nein brauch ich nicht.
Bevor ich mir Leute beim spielen anschaue, spiele ich lieber selber.


----------



## Vicblau (11. Januar 2013)

Dann verstehst du den Sinn dahinter nicht.. 
Normalerweise guckt man ein Lets Play um sich über ein Spiel zu Informieren damit man nicht die Katze im Sack kauft.
Ein guter Kommentator macht auch einen auf "Erklärbär" und zockt nicht nur stumm vor sich hin.


----------



## Sieben (15. Januar 2013)

Die Amnesia-Let's Play von Faceless fand ich echt unterhaltsam, konnte man gut mitfiebern 

Ansonsten schau ich mir hin und wieder gerne welche von PewDiePie an, obwohl man das schon als Kommerz abstempeln kann, aber ich finde den Typen doch sehr charismatisch.

Mein Favorit ist immer noch Robbaz. Da pack ich mich gerne mal weg bei seinen Sprüchen  Ist aber nicht Allerweltsgeschmack... für mich persönlich trifft er aber genau meinen Humor^^

Edit: Ich schaue sie mir gerne an, da ich nicht Geld für jedes Spiel habe bzw. nicht jede Konsole besitze. Oder ich mir keinen Landwirtsschaftssimulator zulegen möchte. Nach so einem Lets Play bin ich aber meistens schon echt angefixt einfach loszulaufen und mir son Teil zuzulegen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Januar 2013)

Ich schau gerne NoobMitHoot und die PietSmiet Truppe an , weil sie mich einfach zum Lachen bringen  Gronkh war früher der Hit , aber  jetzt nemer so. 


Greeetzz


----------



## norse (15. Januar 2013)

schau ich mir sehr gerne an, gibt schon lustige typen die da was spielen  am liebsten iwelche Slender Games oder ka..Saw, Project Cars.  ganz interessant !


----------



## Shiny49 (15. Januar 2013)

Höchstens, wenn ich schauen will, wie ein Spiel so ist. Anderenfalls eher nicht. Da spiele ich lieber selber.


----------



## Jan565 (16. Januar 2013)

Hin und wieder klar. Aber jetzt nicht sowas wie Mincraft wo Gronkh schon über 900 folgen hat. Sowas würde ich mir nicht ansehen. Aber wenn es solche Spiele sind wie Final Fantasy oder so wo ich auch noch ein Paar Tipps gerne annehme, dann auf jeden Fall. 

Selber habe ich mir auch schon überlegt welche zu machen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das was werden würde.


----------



## Lexx (16. Januar 2013)

> Mincraft, wo Gronkh schon über 900 folgen hat.



Boah, hab vor Jahren glaub ich bei Episode 50 oder 60 aufgeört..
War ein nettes Schlafmittel..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2013)

Nö, so etwas ist mir zu langweilig. Selbst ist der Mann, Live und in Farbe


----------



## Lexx (16. Januar 2013)

> Selbst ist der Mann, Live und in Farbe


Let's Play: Peepshow?


----------



## Vicblau (16. Januar 2013)

hihi 900 minecraft folgen sich reinzuziehn ist schon hart.. 

was klasse anzusehn ist sind TOTAL-WAR schlachtkommentare von Reviewgamex oder vielefeindevielehre...

ReviewGameX - Der Kanal für alle Strategie-Freunde - YouTube
VieleFeindeVielEhre // TW-Kommentare - YouTube


----------



## Lexx (16. Januar 2013)

Vicblau schrieb:


> hihi 900 minecraft folgen sich reinzuziehn ist schon hart..


 Grenzt schon an Dallas, Dynasty und Lindenstraße.. :p


----------



## nivada (20. Januar 2013)

Kuke die GameStar Lets Play´s über Battlefield 3, da kann man sich oft was abschauen (: & sonst schau ich nur zu spielen die ich mir evlt. kaufen möchte.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (20. Januar 2013)

Ich schau PietSmiet, allerdings nur die Adventure-Maps regelmäßig


----------



## Stormtrooper (1. März 2013)

Nur die Videos von Robbaz und ein ppar von Cr1TiKaL. Robbaz müsst ihr euch aber unbedingt auf Youtube reinziehen. Der lustigste Youtuber für mich!


----------



## Sharidan (2. März 2013)

Bin absoluter Gronkh und RahmschnitzelLP Fan... Von Gronkh kenn ich alle Minecraft folgen, die ich mir im übrigen schon 2 mal komplett gegeben habe. 
Ansonsten schau ich auch noch einige andere die Retro Lps machen wie Doom, Duke3d usw. 
Gibt eigentlich keinen Tag wo net auf nem Monitor hier ein Lp nebenher lauft


----------



## DrWaikiki (2. März 2013)

Ich schau immer mal wieder Pietsmiet, ShuffleLP, Spark und ungespielt.



Sonst guck ich auf Youtube eher so Videos von LeFloid, Smosh, iBlali etc.


----------



## darthnerd (4. März 2013)

Gronkh musst schon immermal sein^^
Zurzeit schaue ich aber The Walking Dead an


----------



## bofferbrauer (7. März 2013)

Seltenst schaue ich mir let's plays an; dazu fehlt mir (leider) die Zeit 

Wenn, dann meist auch nur von Uralten Spieleperlen, vor allem Rollenspiele


----------



## Troollin (10. März 2013)

Ich schaue mir gerne mal Lets Plays von Spielen an, die ich mir eventuell anschaffen möchte (Dann aber nur die ersten max. 45 Min) oder die ich selbst auf keinen Fall kaufen werde (Wenn die Lets Player gut sind). 
Jedoch muss ich dazu sagen, dass es immer weniger wird. Dies liegt jedoch zum größten Teil an zwei Punkten:

1. Die Lets Player setzen auf Quantität statt Qualität. Das fiel mir bspw. bei PietSmiet auf. Früher habe ich es gern geschaut, aber mit zunehmender Abonnentenzahl, nahm (!!Meiner Meinung nach!!) leider die Qualität ab. 
2. Habe ich das Gefühl das bei zunehmender Abonnentenzahl manche Lets Player irgendwie leicht vom Boden abheben. 

Einige hier werden bspw. auch auf die "Last Man Standing" Geschichte aufmerksam geworden sein. Fabian Siegesmund sagte in einem Video, dass MyVideo dazu Einschaltquoten genannt habe, die man sich im TV nur wünschen würde (Scheinbar außerordentlich hoch). Ich muss natürlich zu geben, dass ich den Abend wieder drüber gestolpert bin und mir dachte "Schau doch mal kurz rein." - Jedoch war es für mich nicht anzuschauen. Der größte Kritikpunkt war bei weitem, dass die "Regie" es scheinbar nicht gebacken bekommen hat, die Leute unter eine Haube zu bekommen. 12 Mikrofone gleichzeitig an - 12 Leute die alle gerne reden. Das war ein reines Chaos. Selbst wenn Leute nicht im "Mittelpunkt" waren, wurde das Mikro nicht deaktiviert. Da kann ich natürlich auch nachvollziehen, dass die "Moderatorin" es nicht geschafft hat, Ordnung hinein zu bringen.
Aber jetzt schweife ich mittlerweile zu weit ab.

Dabei möchte ich hier gerne nochmal betonen, es handelt sich hier um meine persönliche Meinung. Ich möchte hier keine Diskussion anfangen oder Unruhe stiften.

MfG Troollin


----------



## Sieben (11. März 2013)

Troollin schrieb:


> 1. Die Lets Player setzen auf Quantität statt Qualität. Das fiel mir bspw. bei PietSmiet auf. Früher habe ich es gern geschaut, aber mit zunehmender Abonnentenzahl, nahm (!!Meiner Meinung nach!!) leider die Qualität ab.
> 2. Habe ich das Gefühl das bei zunehmender Abonnentenzahl manche Lets Player irgendwie leicht vom Boden abheben.


 
1. Wenn man mehr Fans hat, muss man natürlich mehr bieten, damit sie nicht wieder abspringen. Wenn man mehr bietet verliert alles etwas an Qualität. Man kann halt weniger Zeit in ein Produkt stecken. Mehr Qualität würde bedeuten weniger Videos. Gibt halt wenig Menschen welche die Geduld aufbringen ne Woche auf ein qualitatives (z.B. lustig oder informativ kommentiertes) Video zu warten. Lassen sich die Spieler von Werbung finanzieren, heißt es natürlich weniger Geld, wenn Zuschauer abspringen. Wie im Fernsehgeschäft.

2. Das ist normal und lässt sich auch in der Film- und Musikbranche wiederfinden. Viele Menschen kommen mit schlagartiger Berühmtheit nicht klar, werden überheblich und halten sich für etwas besseres (werden einfach hochnäsig)  . Irgendwann landen sie im Dschungelcamp ^^


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (11. März 2013)

Kann mir irgendwie das unlustige Gelaber von den meisten Deutschen Youtubern nicht geben. Vielleicht hab ich ja schon zu viel gelacht in meinem Leben und mein Lach-Akku ist leer^^, 
aber was da für die Abonnenten/Viewer verdammt lustig zu sein scheint kann ich irgenwie größtenteils nicht nachvollziehen..


----------



## Fexzz (11. März 2013)

Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendwie das unlustige Gelaber von den meisten Deutschen Youtubern nicht geben. Vielleicht hab ich ja schon zu viel gelacht in meinem Leben und mein Lach-Akku ist leer^^,
> aber was da für die Abonnenten/Viewer verdammt lustig zu sein scheint kann ich irgenwie größtenteils nicht nachvollziehen..


 
Das geht mir ähnlich. Ich guck eignetlich nur 2-3 Lets Player aktiv, die sind aber alle schon so im Altersbereich 30-40 und es gefällt mir einfach besser, wenn das ganze etwas ernster aufgezogen ist.

Diese klassichen deutschen Lets Play "Stars" wie PietSmiet oder so kann ich mir überhaupt nicht geben, das wirkt für mich alles sehr erzwungen und humortechnisch klingt das für mich eher nach 8te Klasse Humor. Aber jedem das seine.

Edit: Zwar kein Lets Play, aber diese Y-Titty oder so kann ich mir auch nicht geben. Grundschulhumor vom feinsten.


----------



## Sn0w1 (25. April 2013)

Bei einigen Let's Player kommt es tatsächlich nur noch auf die Quantität an. Bestes Beispiel PietSmiet. Knapp 7k Videos wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Leider leidet die Qualität darunter enorm, was für die wieder schlecht ist, da sie schließlich inzwischen davon Leben.

Meiner Ansicht nach ist Gronkh aktuell noch der beste deutsche Let's Player, da ist auch an der Qualität nichts auszusetzen.

Dazu kommen ungefähr 100.000 kleine Let's Player, die sich gegenseitig die Abos wegnehmen, und bei denen die Qualität genauso niedrig ist wie die Quantität. Bei vernünftiger Quali kann die Quantität ja meinetwegen auch recht hoch sein. Grade auch am Anfang (versuche ich zum Beispiel auch, siehe Signatur). 

Humor ist jedem das seine. Die Generation der Spieler ist bei einem gefühlten Alterslevel von 12-15 und dementsprechend werden die Let's Play gestaltet. Ich würde meine eigenen Videos nur bedingt einem Erwachsenen empfehlen, vllt ändert sich das ja nochmal. Ich denke grade Gronkh und Piet produzieren eben für die og. Altersgruppe (evtl auch bis 22 hoch), da diese auch viele Games von den Publishern bekommen (eigentlich ihr Haupteinkommen). Diese Games werden einen Abend vor Release oder am Release vorgestellt und zack: Verkaufszahlen on top. Grade wenn ich überlege wieviele kleine Kinder schon Shooter spielen.

Das für erste von meiner Seite hier hingeschnipselt.


----------



## oneberlin (1. Mai 2013)

ich guck gerne lets plays. gerade piet smiet. einfach als entertainment


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Mai 2013)

Ich guck eher weniger LPs, und wenn dann mal eins von Zombey.
Den find ich immernoch am besten.
Sonst eher so LeFloid, SpaceFrogs & iBlali


----------



## K-putt (5. Mai 2013)

Wusste gar nicht das so wenige Englische Youtuber hier geschaut werden.
Gronkh etc. kann ich mir langsam nicht mehr angucken da er einfach viel zu langsam Spielt.
Hab ja nichts dagegen wenn man sich alles anschaut, aber sinnlos und planlos für 10 folgen rum zu laufen ist schon hart.

Zurzeit schau ich immer mal wieder die kurzen Videos von Seananners und die längeren von Yogscast Sips.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. Mai 2013)

Der einzige Englische den ich schaue, ist minutephysics.


----------



## Sn0w1 (6. Mai 2013)

Bei englischen Videos bin ich höchstens mit Photoshop Tutorials dabei,  und da auch nur die von ChChCheckitsclan weil der noch am verständlichsten spricht. Let's Plays guck ich eher noch selten von wem anders an. Früher war es halt wirklich Gronkh und PietSmiet, aber dazu hab ich oben schon ein bisschen gesagt. ^^


----------



## dn1987p (6. Mai 2013)

Ich schau hin und wieder mal ein Let's Play. Meistens von einem gewissen NeoSunLPM - den findet wahrscheinlich nicht jeder gut, aber als alter Nintendo-Jünger und mit seiner gesunden Mischung von Humor und Ernsthaftigkeit trifft er meinen Nerv ganz gut. Fand ihn aber anfangs auch besser, schaue nicht mehr so oft. Sonst hab ich von Gronkh auch "Edna bricht aus" gesehen, wobei ichs zum Ende hin auch nicht mehr so toll fand und nur wissen wollte, wie das Spiel weiter verläuft.


----------



## Gunzi (6. Mai 2013)

Ich find Lets Plays schon ab und zu ganz nett, mag es aber lieber wenn der LPer über aktuelle Politik oder ähnliches redet, das lasse ich dann oft auf meinem 2ten Monitor laufen, interessant andere Meinungen zu Themen zu hören und ih(r/m) währendbei beim zocken zuzuschauen


----------



## sethdiabolos (9. Mai 2013)

Ich schaue imo Holly LP, da er einfach amüsant ist und glg. auch mal MrPactain.
Und ähm, da ist noch Daibola. Der letztere bin ich selber...

Könnt ja mal reinschnuppern. Einfach Namen anklicken...

LG

Daibo


----------



## kero81 (12. Mai 2013)

Ich schau mir keine kommentierten Letßs Plays an uder wenn, dann nur von ganz wenigen Lp´ern. Mir geht das dumme gerede von denen total auf den Zeiger. Wenn ich mich unterhalten will oder ne andere MEinung zu nem bestimmten Thema haben will, treffe ich meine Freunde. Mich interessieren die Spiele und nicht das geschwätz der Leute. Zumal da zu 90% nur Mist geredet wird.


----------



## sethdiabolos (15. Mai 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich schau mir keine kommentierten Letßs Plays an uder wenn, dann nur von ganz wenigen Lp´ern. Mir geht das dumme gerede von denen total auf den Zeiger. Wenn ich mich unterhalten will oder ne andere MEinung zu nem bestimmten Thema haben will, treffe ich meine Freunde. Mich interessieren die Spiele und nicht das geschwätz der Leute. Zumal da zu 90% nur Mist geredet wird.




Och, das kommt ganz auf die Person an finde ich. 
Gronkh und Sarazar kann ich mir auch nicht mehr anhören. Sarazar labert generell zu viel rum und Gronkh schweift mir oft zu weit vom Spiel selber ab.
Schau Dir mal den Holly an, der ist wiederum lustig. Sein Sommerspecial war großartig...^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iO8t0Co7PnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redbull0329 (28. Mai 2013)

Ich versuche es zu vermeiden wann immer ich kann. Ich empfinde dabei ein tiefes Gefühl des Fremdschämens gemischt mit unlustigen Möchtegern Witzen und präpubertären Kommentaren. 
Nein danke


----------



## kero81 (28. Mai 2013)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Och, das kommt ganz auf die Person an finde ich.
> Gronkh und Sarazar kann ich mir auch nicht mehr anhören. Sarazar labert generell zu viel rum und Gronkh schweift mir oft zu weit vom Spiel selber ab.
> Schau Dir mal den Holly an, der ist wiederum lustig. Sein Sommerspecial war großartig...^^
> 
> ...



Genau solche Freaks sind das die Ich nicht gerne sehe... Nicht meine Welt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. Juni 2013)

Let's Plays schaue ich mir eher selten an, im Moment lese ich eher einen AAR (After Action Report, sozusagen die Vorgänger der Let's Plays) um einen Paradox Megathread (Ein Paradox Megathread ist eine Partie, die mit Crusader Kings anfängt, Export zu Europa Universalis, hin zu Victoria und Schlussendlich Hearts of Iron...), der Schwaben zum Zentrum des Heiligen Römischen Reiches Deutscher Nation und später anstelle von Preußen die Führung in der Erschaffung Deutschlands übernahm. Da die Reconquista scheiterte, waren es Schlussendlich die Muslime, die die neue Welt entdeckten, und mit Mazula eine echte Weltmacht aufbauten. Auch Byzanz hat überlebt (als Union von Rom) und nebenbei ganz Persien und Indien erobert.

100h Spielzeit pro Spiel sind dabei das allermindeste, weshalb diese Megathreads eher sehr selten sind.

Hier mal ein Ausblick wie die Welt zu Ende der Partie aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edgecution (1. Juni 2013)

Manchmal sehe ich mir eins an, wenn ich ein Spiel gekauft habe und es noch downloadet. Was einige Zeit dauert bei meinem DSL 2000


----------



## edaknik (1. Juli 2013)

Gelegentlich schaue ich welche, wenn ich überlege eines zu kaufen. Für mein Empfinden kommentieren die meisten aber *zu viel* und verderben so die Stimmung.


----------



## debalz (1. Juli 2013)

Wirklich gute gibts nur wenige - der absolute Knaller war für mich das Let´s play von "The last of us" von FRANKIEonPC, da passen die Kommentare, die Stimme wirklich gut zum Spiel und man fühlt sich einfach nur gut unterhalten, war danach sogar kurz am überlegen für das Spiel extra ne PS zu kaufen


----------



## SiQ (2. Juli 2013)

debalz schrieb:


> Wirklich gute gibts nur wenige - der absolute Knaller war für mich das Let´s play von "The last of us" von FRANKIEonPC, da passen die Kommentare, die Stimme wirklich gut zum Spiel und man fühlt sich einfach nur gut unterhalten, war danach sogar kurz am überlegen für das Spiel extra ne PS zu kaufen



Frankie schaue ich nicht weil er ein Hacker ist. Erbärmlich, dass dann auch noch als normales Gameplay hinzurichten und zu vertreiben.


----------



## debalz (2. Juli 2013)

Unabhängig davon ob das stimmt oder nicht fand ich es trotzdem sehr unterhaltsam, sollte deine Behauptung allerdings stimmen würde das ein anderes Licht auf die Sache werfen.


----------



## timetoremember (2. Juli 2013)

SiQ schrieb:


> Frankie schaue ich nicht weil er ein Hacker ist. Erbärmlich, dass dann auch noch als normales Gameplay hinzurichten und zu vertreiben.


 
Gibt bis heute keine handfesten Beweise dafür deshalb halte ich das alles für Unsinn. Hab mich (da ich auch mal ab und zu seine Videos schaue) mit den ganzen Vorwürfen in einer Phase der Langeweile auseinandergesetzt und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass da nichts dran ist.
Hab auch selbst schon mal mit/gegen ihn Battlefield3 und DayZ gespielt. Und bevor jetzt wieder einer ankommt: NEIN ich bin kein Fanboy


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juli 2013)

Als ich noch eine 4850 hatte und BF3 nicht richtig zocken konnte, ja. Seit über einem Jahr aber nicht mehr, ist für mich auch eher Zeitverschwendung. Wenn, dann will ich gefälligst selbst spielen und nicht noch einem beim Rumsabbeln übers Game zuschauen.


----------



## N00bler (2. Juli 2013)

[X] Nope


----------



## jensi251 (2. Juli 2013)

Schaut jemand hier zufällig FNV von blackhand?
Ist der einzige LPer den ich mir anschaue.


----------



## SiQ (3. Juli 2013)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Gibt bis heute keine handfesten Beweise dafür deshalb halte ich das alles für Unsinn. Hab mich (da ich auch mal ab und zu seine Videos schaue) mit den ganzen Vorwürfen in einer Phase der Langeweile auseinandergesetzt und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass da nichts dran ist.
> Hab auch selbst schon mal mit/gegen ihn Battlefield3 und DayZ gespielt. Und bevor jetzt wieder einer ankommt: NEIN ich bin kein Fanboy


Du darfst dir gerne eine eigene Meinung bilden. Ich sage er hackt^^ alleine wie viele Hacker er damals zu den Hochzeiten von DayZ getroffen hat und wurde natürlich immer verschont/ es ist immer etwas interessantes passiert und er war natürlich auch oft besser als die Hacker und hat sie erledigt XD. Zudem wenn man drauf achtet springt z.B. seine Lebensanzeige von einer Szene auf die nächste wieder auf voll, im Video oft als "ich bin dann dorthin gelaufen" dargestellt. Seltsam. Es liegt einfach nahe, dass er Hackt; nicht weil er anderen das Spiel zerstören will, sondern des Entertainments seiner Zuschauer wegen. Dennoch ein No-Go für mich.


----------



## timetoremember (3. Juli 2013)

SiQ schrieb:


> Du darfst dir gerne eine eigene Meinung bilden. Ich sage er hackt^^ alleine wie viele Hacker er damals zu den Hochzeiten von DayZ getroffen hat und wurde natürlich immer verschont/ es ist immer etwas interessantes passiert und er war natürlich auch oft besser als die Hacker und hat sie erledigt XD. Zudem wenn man drauf achtet springt z.B. seine Lebensanzeige von einer Szene auf die nächste wieder auf voll, im Video oft als "ich bin dann dorthin gelaufen" dargestellt. Seltsam. Es liegt einfach nahe, dass er Hackt; nicht weil er anderen das Spiel zerstören will, sondern des Entertainments seiner Zuschauer wegen. Dennoch ein No-Go für mich.



So gehen die Meinungen auseinander 
Bis ich jedoch nichts handfestes zu Gesicht bekomme schaue ich weiter ab und zu seine Videos. Gerade sein (wie debalz schon sagte) "The Last Of Us" lp war echt gut gemacht.


----------



## SiQ (4. Juli 2013)

timetoremember schrieb:


> So gehen die Meinungen auseinander
> Bis ich jedoch nichts handfestes zu Gesicht bekomme schaue ich weiter ab und zu seine Videos. Gerade sein (wie debalz schon sagte) "The Last Of Us" lp war echt gut gemacht.



Klar mach  Er muss ja auch von was leben. Kannst ja auch mal googlen nach ihm, habe damals glaube ich was gefunden, das beweist, dass er hackt. Sein "Bro" jackfrags ist auch so ein Kandidat.


----------



## kero81 (4. Juli 2013)

Hort sich für mich an wie das typische geschwätz eines haters... Schonmal dran gedacht das solche gameplays uber mehrere tage aufgenommen werden?! Poste dochmal deine beweise damit wir sehen ob da was wahres dran ist oder du nur ein dummschwätzer bist. Möchte dich nicht persöhnlich angreifen, ich werde selbst oft als hacker beschimpft und da ich nicht hacke sind für mich 95% der leute für kich einfach nur deppen.  Neid spielt da wohl ne große rolle...


----------



## SiQ (4. Juli 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hort sich für mich an wie das typische geschwätz eines haters... Schonmal dran gedacht das solche gameplays uber mehrere tage aufgenommen werden?! Poste dochmal deine beweise damit wir sehen ob da was wahres dran ist oder du nur ein dummschwätzer bist. Möchte dich nicht persöhnlich angreifen, ich werde selbst oft als hacker beschimpft und da ich nicht hacke sind für mich 95% der leute für kich einfach nur deppen.  Neid spielt da wohl ne große rolle...



Jo ich bin neidisch hast recht  Und auf dich ist natürlich auch jeder neidisch, der dich als Hacker bezeichnet (ich weiss zwar nichtmal in welchem Game das der Fall sein soll aber wayne).
Da man hier offenbar keine eigene Meinung vertreten und öffentlich darstellen darf, ist für mich hier Schluss. Schade was aus dem Forum hier allmählich wird.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Juli 2013)

Ich schaue sehr sehr selten welche. Kommt drauf an welches Spiel.


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (10. Juli 2013)

Auch eher selten - spoilert mir zu sehr ;-D


Wenn aber eher englischsprachige tatsächlich..


----------



## End0fSeven (16. Juli 2013)

Selten, nur wenn ich mir ein spiel kaufen will, schaue ich mal drüber, aber auch da schaue ich nicht das ganze Lets Play durch 
Ist für mich nur Zeitverschwendung, da spiele ich lieber selber


----------



## Capri187 (17. Juli 2013)

Let's Plays kann ich nichts abgewinnen. Da lege ich doch lieber selbst Hand an


----------



## jamie (17. Juli 2013)

Sehe's so wie Capri... Ist mir zu langweilig. Selber spielen macht mehr Spaß.


----------



## debalz (17. Juli 2013)

Ist halt schwierig wenn man keine Playstation hat und was von The last of us sehen möchte. Außerdem - bevor ich mir ein Spiel kaufe schaue ich lieber ein LP davon, um einen besseren Eindruck zu bekommen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. Juli 2013)

Let's Plays habe ich ein paarmal von einigen Paradox Interactive Titeln (Crusader Kings, Europa Universalis, Victoria, Hearts of Iron, Supreme Ruler) angeschaut, allerdings eher um zu sehen wie sie es geregelt haben als dass ich mir das ganze einfach als Unterhaltung anschaue. Auch wenn einige davon richtig Badass sind. Wer es schafft, mit Tannu Tuva in HoI oder mit Trinidad & Tobago in Supreme Ruler die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen... Respekt!


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab jetzt zu GRID 2 mal die ersten Let's Plays angeschaut. Aber auch nur um einen Bug zu verifizieren (oder auch nicht). Beim "Let's Player" des folgenden Videos fehlt ab Saison 5 zum Teil die Straßenmap, siehe hier und hier.
Bei mir schon seit Saison 4, nicht nur bei Fahrzeug-Challenges, auch bei ein paar WSR-Rennen! 

Aber ansonsten schaue ich nur gaanz selten mal und auch nur ausschnittsweise rein.


----------



## Infernal-jason (20. Juli 2013)

Schaue mir sowas nicht an. 

Diese Videos sind jetzt leider überall auf YT, egal ob man als nicht Gamer auf die Seite gehts. Befindet sich immer ein LP video.
Mit Grokhn oder wie der heißt hat des ja angefangen, und jetzt folgt ne welle von Kiddis die meinen auch Lp machen zu müssen um berühmt zu werden.


----------



## xElv1sHD (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich schaue mir täglich Lets Plays an, allerdings nur die Englischen. Hier die besten:
-PewDiePie
-CiannamonToastKen
-SeaNanners
-Cryious
-GassyMexican
-...


----------



## Fexzz (23. Oktober 2013)

xElv1sHD schrieb:


> -PewDiePie
> 
> -...



No offense, aber das ist der schlimmste von allen imo.


----------



## Minaxo (23. Oktober 2013)

Sowas guck ich nicht, langweilt zu sehr und die comments sind teilweise einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich gucke mir ganz gerne die Sachen von Gronkh und Sarazar an, derzeitiges Highlight GTA V Online. Aber auch Saints Row IV war mit den beiden ganz lustig. Und dass die beiden ab und an mal völlig planlos durch die Gegend steuern stört mich nicht weiter, besser als diese ganzen Kiddies die alles zusammenschneiden und sich als die Überpros hinstellen  

Ansonsten schau ich ganz gerne mal in ein LP rein wenn nen Spiel mich interessiert und ich mir mal nen Bild davon machen will, da ist es mir dann auch egal von wem das LP dann ist. Und ich weiß nich ob das schon als LP gilt aber ragequit ist auch immer für nen Lacher gut


----------



## xElv1sHD (24. Oktober 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> No offense, aber das ist der schlimmste von allen imo.



Aha und warum bitte?


----------



## Metalic (24. Oktober 2013)

Nö schaue ich mir nicht an. Hat mich noch nie wirklich interessiert.


----------



## kero81 (24. Oktober 2013)

xElv1sHD schrieb:


> Aha und warum bitte?


 
Weil sein Geschreie MEGA Nervig ist?!


----------



## Fexzz (24. Oktober 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Weil sein Geschreie MEGA Nervig ist?!


 
Vorallem ist der ganze Scheiß doch gespielt...der hat doch schon sogar auf so 'ner komischen Versammlung in Schweden gemeint, dass er den ganzen Scheiß nur macht weil er genau weiß, dass die Kids von 14-17 ( seine Hauptfangruppe) das affengeil findet...


----------



## xElv1sHD (27. Oktober 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Vorallem ist der ganze Scheiß doch gespielt...der hat doch schon sogar auf so 'ner komischen Versammlung in Schweden gemeint, dass er den ganzen Scheiß nur macht weil er genau weiß, dass die Kids von 14-17 ( seine Hauptfangruppe) das affengeil findet...



Dann sei doch bitte mal so nett und verlink das mal bitte.


----------

